# Bogotá, The Capital Of Colombia: "Southamerican Athens"



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Thankx for pics...the building that i saw and i meet is the new one Mario Laserna, in front of the Parque de las Aguas in downtown Bogotà D.C.

kay:


----------



## jucacala7 (Apr 21, 2007)

Bogotá es super chevre


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Chevere!


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

woowww....Fantastic city and beautiful pictures!!!
Belíssima!


----------



## ECM (Oct 17, 2006)

Bogota is just awesome.


----------



## Juanca1379 (May 13, 2006)

alejoaoa said:


>





i like this pic! Bogota it's a beautiful city!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Modern Bogotá



















































































*The photos were taken from the colombian forum


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

always had a soft spot for Bogota :yes: kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*The photos were taken from the colombian forum


----------



## jucacala7 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*The photos were taken from the colombian forum


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogotá skyline:









*The photos were taken from the colombian forum


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*The photos were taken from the colombian forum


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Robinson Zapata, one of the best goalies in the world, Dayro Moreno a promising player and Pepe Moreno, a good striker, they all play for Steaua Bucharest! I love Colombia!


----------



## PeterPaisa (Apr 13, 2008)

More Air Photos of Bogotá. Enjoy


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

alejoaoa and PeterPaisa; please edit the above entries and tell us where you got the photos, or who took them, or they will have to be deleted. Please remember in the future in this section ALL photos must be credited or at least tell us where you find them. Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice Bogota! :cheers: nice pics, i like it


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Taller said:


> alejoaoa and PeterPaisa; please edit the above entries and tell us where you got the photos, or who took them, or they will have to be deleted. Please remember in the future in this section ALL photos must be credited or at least tell us where you find them. Thank you


Done.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## rhotidhs7 (Mar 20, 2008)

So nice!


----------



## Edo15 (Jul 23, 2007)

I haven't been in Colombia but i have to say that I love Bogotá and the entire country, i really want to visit your country i love colombian people and I really like the accent that they have


----------



## ECM (Oct 17, 2006)

The last photos arte great.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More and more:
































































*Taken from the colombian forum


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

I have to visit Colombia! Beautiful cities, nice people and weather for all tastes!
Bogotá is a great city !!!!!!!! Beautiful pictures !!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A friend of mine was in Bogota last week. He told me, the greatest words about Bogota and Colombia :cheers: :banana2:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> A friend of mine was in Bogota last week. He told me, the greatest words about Bogota and Colombia :cheers: :banana2:


And he didnt even go to the most beautiful city in Colombia: Cartagena.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> And he didnt even go to the most beautiful city in Colombia: Cartagena.


He did :lol:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> He did :lol:


Sorry, then. As yous said Bogotá, I imagined that he only went there. So where else did hi go?, cause if he knows Cartagena, Bogotá an Medellin he have been to Colombia's greatest cities.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More:





































*Taken by colombian forumers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


>


This pic ^^ its great! I like those buildings, especially the "european style". That pic is it in center of Bogotá?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> This pic ^^ its great! I like those buildings, especially the "european style". That pic is it in center of Bogotá?


It's located in a neighberhood called "La Candelaria" wich is in the city center, and was the first zone in Bogotá.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pictures!  But please remember each entry to try and tell us where you got the photos. Thanks!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Taller said:


> Nice pictures!  But please remember each entry to try and tell us where you got the photos. Thanks!


Donde. Thanks for switching the name.


----------



## Mizuiro (Jan 26, 2008)

Bien Alejoa, no sabia que teniamos un Thread de Bogota en el foro internacional, y aunque faltan mas comentarios de extrangeros, los que he visto han sido positovos, y como no lo van a ser. Vamos a ver dentro de cuanto logramos que el mundo cambie su forma de ver nuestras ciudades.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

vey good looking city and very well soround by a mountainouse scenary...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Mizuiro said:


> Bien Alejoa, no sabia que teniamos un Thread de Bogota en el foro internacional, y aunque faltan mas comentarios de extrangeros, los que he visto han sido positovos, y como no lo van a ser. Vamos a ver dentro de cuanto logramos que el mundo cambie su forma de ver nuestras ciudades.


Pero nadie opina!.


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Bogotà really looks great!


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great Bogota!


----------



## daferalo31 (Jan 18, 2008)

wow! this thread is excelent, and i've seen some pics news of bogota


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Bogota looks great! I want to got there! One of the most beautiful cities in Latin America for sure.

Saludos desde Brasil


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I know you will like 'em both...Bogotá is a huge metropolis (8.000.000 inh) and Medellin is not as big as Bogota (3.500.000) but is has everything you can imagine.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bogotá, I love your four seasons!!!!!

Qué ciudad tan hermosa, por Dios.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful Bogotá :cheers:


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ :?


Why???


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ When i open the window at first time i saw only this :redx: But now its better. If you can see i edited my post...

Great photo combination b.t.w. :cheers:


----------



## jaiminder02 (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW THIS PAGE HAVE JUST THE BEST PICS OF BOGOTA 
VERY NICE, BOGOTA IS " THE CITY"


----------



## Cafetëro (Aug 22, 2007)

Just unique, what a great capital we have, so proud of it.

Thanks Alejoao for this thread.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Looks very cool and and impressive city setting with the mega-mountains there.
But it has nothing in common with Athens,... :sly:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Looks very cool and and impressive city setting with the mega-mountains there.
> But it has nothing in common with Athens,... :sly:


In the first page I explained why it is called "Southamerican Athens" you may read it if you want to.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Looks very cool and and impressive city setting with the mega-mountains there.
> But it has nothing in common with Athens,... :sly:


^^ Bogota its called *South American Athens*, my friend...


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Bogota its called *South American Athens*, my friend...


Yes, I KNOW THAT!!! But normally you say that because of common natural settings or other similarities!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Yes, I KNOW THAT!!! But normally you say that because of common natural settings or other similarities!


Again, look in the first page.


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

*University*

I found pictures of the main university in Bogota in an article in wikipedia spanish. Are so Good!
Where this University??? 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciudad_Universitaria_de_Bogotá


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogota's altitude is 2.640 meters.
A question: above 2.000 meters above sea-level, the oxygen is less than in example 100 metres above sea-level. In Bogota with that altitude dont you have problem with oxygen?


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Bogota's altitude is 2.640 meters.
> A question: above 2.000 meters above sea-level, the oxygen is less than in example 100 metres above sea-level. In Bogota with that altitude dont you have problem with oxygen?


If you live in lower land, as soon as you arrive in Bogota you can immediately feel the difference in oxygen levels but it's easy to get used to it. I bet Bogotans have bigger lungs than the average Colombian. They generally look healthy and quite slim, that might be because their hearts have to pump blood at twice the speed :lol:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Bogota's altitude is 2.640 meters.
> A question: above 2.000 meters above sea-level, the oxygen is less than in example 100 metres above sea-level. In Bogota with that altitude dont you have problem with oxygen?


Medellin's altitude is almost 1600 masl and when a go to Bogotá I dont feel any difenrent.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More photos, by naer.



naer889 said:


> BOGOTÁ | Lindaraja y Cerros de Suba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Today's banner: BOGOTÁ!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Totally agree! :lol: Great banner :cheers:


----------



## jaiminder02 (Jan 16, 2008)

hi, this pics are from the 5 floor of jave-javeriana univercity in the laws building , and is the center of the city....








and this is the mayor office is just wounderfoul


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Bogota is an increadible city.


----------



## jaiminder02 (Jan 16, 2008)

Pablo Kavanagh said:


> Ok....so is "the southamerican ancient athens" I really dont know if 100 universities is a number to be proud of. I mean, the best southamerican university is not a colombian one. That is for sure.
> 
> Anyway, my comment was because to be honest, Athens is not a big issue, ok, there is ancient sites and a lot of history. Some nice spots and that is. I think Bogota is trendier than Athens....
> 
> saludos,


ouch


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^Parce Trendy means that is more modern, or hip, So i do think Bogota is more modern "trendy" than Athens. Athens is more like a historical city, bogota is more Hip, better night life :yes:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Ooops. Ya lo editaré. Gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

de nada :hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DFM..Dani said:


> ^^Parce Trendy means that is more modern, or hip, So i do think Bogota is more modern "trendy" than Athens. Athens is more like a historical city, bogota is more Hip, better night life :yes:


Athens has night life too my friend :yes:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I like a lot the city, seems beautiful !!


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

Humboldt said to Bogata "the southamerica athens" because the city had an enormous cultural and scientific development in 1800's ... Now is a big cultural center in L.A, I believe that the greater


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Athens has night life too my friend :yes:


Yes I does lol :hi:


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

well , I havent seen here a lot of pictures that I took from the Colombian forum , some are from hermano2 , paz-col , and others. I really dont remember all the autors, I hope they apologize me for not give them the credit . here are some . Sorry for my english , Im working on it .

*I took out my pictures becouse alexander Rubashkn , quote them so the page could turn rally heavy to load , but you can keep seeing them on his message*



Then , I will Uplod some other really cool pics , I hope you like it, and thanks to the colombian forumers.


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

feleru said:


> well , I havent seen here a lot of pictures that I took from the Colombian forum , some are from hermano2 , paz-col , and others. I really dont remember all the autors, I hope they apologize me for not give them the credit . here are some . Sorry for my english , Im working on it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy pictures! :applause::applause:


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Great Pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics! I enjoy seing Bogota pics :cheers:


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes , I love my city , ,, hey ^^^^ you three should invite foreigns forumers from your SSC to see and enjoy this treath , , the thing is , that , I would like to read more opinions from people of other places , jejjee


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks feleru for those photos. All of them are really good.


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

Beautiful my city...:lol:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Photos from flickr.


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

cool images alejoaoa


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

Awesome Pictures!


----------



## Towersville (May 26, 2007)

Bogota is awesome i love it!!!


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hola, me puedes por favor decir como subir fotos?? gracias


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

¡I love Bogotá! :banana:


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

carloso78 said:


> Hola, me puedes por favor decir como subir fotos?? gracias


, VEA aca le esplican bien 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=553&a=471

espero siga participando aca en este hilo 

saludos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Photos from flickr.


I like Bogota houses


----------



## jaiminder02 (Jan 16, 2008)

oh coooooooooooool


----------



## cfoco (Jan 16, 2007)

excellent thread!!!! bogotá is without a doubt one of the most beautiful cities in latin america (if its not the prettiest).
I am proud of our capital!!!


----------



## jaiminder02 (Jan 16, 2008)

here a bussines center in bogota its name is santa barbara is in the north of the city all buildings are new and here stay the most exclusives offices in the city is as a future travel jeje






















































THAKS ejoy it


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Usaquén is amazing. Thanks for those pics!


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

grate pics of Usaquen, that zone is growing realy fast


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Alejo and everyone who has posted photos. If the Hollywood movies and the news channels showed these kind of pictures instead of the ones they use to show we would have to built like 50 new hotels :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

feleru said:


> grate pics of Usaquen, that zone is growing realy fast


Usaquen area its Bogota economic center or something like that?


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Usaquen area its Bogota economic center or something like that?


It is a relatively new area, I'd say the main financial centre is in Downtown bogota but Usaquen is certainly shaping up to become the next financial heart of the city.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cocolicchio said:


> It is a relatively new area, I'd say the main financial centre is in Downtown bogota but Usaquen is certainly shaping up to become the next financial heart of the city.


You're right.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cocolicchio said:


> It is a relatively new area, I'd say the main financial centre is in Downtown bogota but Usaquen is certainly shaping up to become the next financial heart of the city.


thanks for the tip kay:


----------



## jaiminder02 (Jan 16, 2008)

yes usaquen is usaquen
THE FUTURE IS HERE 
A NEW INTERNATIONAL BUSSINES CENTER in the big city
we need a 400 metters bulding now jajaja


----------



## jaiminder02 (Jan 16, 2008)

ah y las fotos son literalmente "rateadas" del foro usaquen guia de proyectos
saludos para el fotografo

negra suerte la que te toco jaja no mentiras que pena con tigo


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

Very nice pictures of Bogotá. we have an awesome (and underrated) city. one of the most beautiful of americas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogota its awesome city :cheers:


----------



## bzarateflores (Aug 31, 2008)

*solo veo lo poco q tiene bogotá*

en cambio la ciudad de méxico tiene todo eso y muchas cosas más , por eso es la segunda más grande y la 7° mejor del mundo


----------



## Colombian_Rolo (Aug 31, 2006)

bzarateflores said:


> en cambio la ciudad de méxico tiene todo eso y muchas cosas más , por eso es la segunda más grande y la 7° mejor del mundo


FELICITACIONES!!!:nuts:


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

bzarateflores said:


> en cambio la ciudad de méxico tiene todo eso y muchas cosas más , por eso es la segunda más grande y la 7° mejor del mundo


No vamos a responder acá lanzando comantarios negativos hacia la Ciudad de México (que es espectacular), porque no queremos dañar el therad. Así que ese tipo de comentarios puedes ahorrarlos para otro lado.


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

bzarateflores said:


> en cambio la ciudad de méxico tiene todo eso y muchas cosas más , por eso es la segunda más grande y la 7° mejor del mundo


*¡Que paaaaaaaaaadre mijo! ¡Siga asi! *kay:


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

bzarateflores said:


> en cambio la ciudad de méxico tiene todo eso y muchas cosas más , por eso es la segunda más grande y la 7° mejor del mundo


What?? dont undstand!! ENGLISH PLEASE


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

Alexander Rubashkn said:


> What?? dont undstand!! ENGLISH PLEASE



"I only see the few things that Bogota has … however, Mexico City has all that and many more things, for that reason it's the second most biggest city and seventh best one of the world."

:crazy:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

And Mexico City is unsafer and more polluted than Bogota, too. Bogotá is a better place to live!


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

bzarateflores said:


> en cambio la ciudad de méxico tiene todo eso y muchas cosas más , por eso es la segunda más grande y la 7° mejor del mundo


Mexico city its a nice city don't get me wrong i just came back from Mexico city last week. All I can say its that women in Colombia will make its cities 20 million times more beautiful then they already are... didnt see much if not any beautiful woman in the "2nd biggest city and the 7th best one of the world". Although I saw a lot of beautiful buildings, sculptures, friendly people, Aztecs ruins etc which were great.

personal point of view :: the beauty of the people is priceless for everything else there is masterd card:: ::lol::

****** so depending on ur taste what makes a city the 7th best one in the world may not be the same for other people, me for example I missed walking around the city and seeing beautiful women everywhere you go******

CASTELLANO

La ciudad de Mexico es una ciudad muy linda no me tomen a mal, acabe de llegar del DF la semana pasada. Lo que te puedo decir es que las mujeres de Colombia adornan tanto a sus ciudades que las ponen 20 millones de veces mas lindas de lo que ya lo son. mujeres que no vi mucho en la "segunda ciudad mas grande y la 7ma mejor del mundo". Aunque si vi muchos edificios bonitos, esculturas, gente amigable, ruinas aztecas los cuales fueron maravillosas.

pensamiento propio :: la belleza de la gente no tiene precio para todo lo demas existe master card:: ::lol::

****** Osea que dependiendo de tus gustos lo que hace a una ciudad la 7ma ciudad mejor del mundo no lo es para otra gente, por ejemplo a mi me hacia falta salir y ver millones de mujeres hermosas en cualquier lugar que hiba***** 
todo es relativo

SALUDOS


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Post 254!


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

^^

beautiful


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

What is bzarateflores problem? Look we all know Mexico City is the best city in the world the less polluted and the safest and that the rest of the Latin American cities suck. Seriously most Mexican people I have met are nice but always think their cities are better than other Latin American cities and express themselves in a condescending way towards them. I really think Mexico City is beautiful but in my opinion Bogota is way better(my opinion) plus I've been there and really recommend it to everyone. Also the best thing about Colombia is the people and I really mean it.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

eduardo90 said:


> What is bzarateflores problem? Look we all know Mexico City is the best city in the world the less polluted and the safest and that the rest of the Latin American cities suck. Seriously most Mexican people I have met are nice but always think their cities are better than other Latin American cities and express themselves in a condescending way towards them. I really think Mexico City is beautiful but in my opinion Bogota is way better(my opinion) plus I've been there and really recommend it to everyone. Also the best thing about Colombia is the people and I really mean it.


Thanks!


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

Thats hilarious I Like so much Bogata than Mexico City
I dont believe 7 better city Who do that rank?? 


BIG ≠ BETTER CITY


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

One of this houses but in christmas by *Zid*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> The british side of Bogotá. Photos by Don Pacho!


WoW! :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Fotos from flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More photos from flickr:


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

I love the london of southamerika! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Me too


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Me too :lol:

Any one else?


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

You love it here or on SSL? :|


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Repuvlica said:


> You love it here or on SSL? :|


Both. I love Bogotá everywhere.


----------



## jaiminder02 (Jan 16, 2008)

bzarateflores said:


> en cambio la ciudad de méxico tiene todo eso y muchas cosas más , por eso es la segunda más grande y la 7° mejor del mundo


seria una MARAVILLA
si los casi 30 millones de personas fueran medianamente ricos
o clase media

pero no es asi y estoy seguro de ello
el echo de que sea mas grande no quiere desir mejor

caracas es mas pequeño que lima y cual es mejor?
quito es mas pequeño que guayaquil y tiene edificos menos altos y cual es mejor?
no digo con esto que bta sea mejor que mexico Y DE ESO NO SE TRATA

aprende

QUE ES MEJOR BASILEA QUE NI 200 MIL PERSONAS TIENE

O LA PAZ QUE SUPERA EL MILLON????
mejor educate y te das cuenta que tamaño no es sinonimo de desarrollo
ese pensamiento es hasta machista


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

jaiminder02 said:


> caracas es mas pequeño que lima y cual es mejor?


Caracas es mejor que Lima en que? Patrimonio cultural? Historia? Por favor es ridiculo tambien comparar entre ciudades latinoamericanas, osea si Caracas tiene edificios mas altos pero de ahi nada mas. Al igual que Lima, Caracas tiene mucha poblacion pobre como CUALQUIER ciudad latinoamericana. La verdad todos los paises latinoamericanos con excepcion de el cono sur estamos en lo mismo entonces no den comentarios ridiculos comparando entre ciudades latinoamericanas.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Remember: Bogotá, The Capital of Colombia!!!


Por cierto, a mi me parece que Caracas y Lima estan empatadas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

jaiminder02 said:


> caracas es mas pequeño que lima y cual es mejor?
> quito es mas pequeño que guayaquil y tiene edificos menos altos y cual es mejor?


Y con sus 8 millones de personas Lima es mucho más segura que Caracas, no lo digo yo, lo dicen las estadísticas. Lima también cuida de sus espacios públicos mucho mejor que Caracas, sobretodo sus zonas históricas. No vengamos a menospreciar ciudades. 

The thread's topic is BOGOTA, not Lima or Caracas or Mexico City. Is it possible for us to stick to the thread's topic and stop those childish "my city's better than yours" games? 

Back to the main topic, I love Bogotá, it's really an excellent example of what a properly planned urban renewal scheme can actually do for a city.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Y con sus 8 millones de personas Lima es mucho más segura que Caracas, no lo digo yo, lo dicen las estadísticas. Lima también cuida de sus espacios públicos mucho mejor que Caracas, sobretodo sus zonas históricas. No vengamos a menospreciar ciudades.
> 
> *The thread's topic is BOGOTA, not Lima or Caracas or Mexico City. Is it possible for us to stick to the thread's topic and stop those childish "my city's better than yours" games? *
> 
> ...



:applause:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Colpatria tower by night: 196 colourfull meters. Taken from flicr.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL :applause:


----------



## claclin (Apr 25, 2008)

But Bogota isn't only buildings are libraries too! 
remeber... Bogota, Book World Capital 2007

1.Biblioteca El Tunal


















2.Biblioteca El Tintal


































3.Biblioteca Virgilio Barco

























4. BLAA

































5. Biblioteca Nacional

















6. UNAL (National University Library)







[/FONT]

7 Rafael Pombo Fundation 









8.Archivo General de la Nacion









9. Archivo de Bogota

















A reason because Bogta continue being the Southamerican Athens


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Amazing libraries, thanks for posting them!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

I simply love Bogota's libraries.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Photos by Cocolicchio.


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

edit.


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

Bogota A British Side





















































































From Wikipedia in spanicsh


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

That first photo that alexander put is hedious! The rest of them are amazing!


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> That first photo that alexander put is hedious! The rest of them are amazing!


I love that skyline and the British side and Orange of bogota ! I dont know why you dont love that ! that pick take me atention! its beautiful


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

In that photo Bogotá looks poor, dirty and ugly, and it isnt. Besides it is very old, must have at least 5 years.


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> In that photo Bogotá looks poor, dirty and ugly, and it isnt. Besides it is very old, must have at least 5 years.


Edited!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I think they all look facinating, specially the first one, which is something you would not see in south american cities.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thank you so much. I like the first and the second one a lot.


----------



## Alexander Rubashkn (May 15, 2008)

DFM..Dani said:


> I think they all look facinating, specially the first one, which is something you would not see in south american cities.


Thats true! i Love this pick so mucher


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More photos, by PeterPaisa:


El barrio de las casas londinenses









Cabrera y Chicó









Carrera Séptima









Embajada de Rusia


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More of the British side of Bogotá. Photos by naer.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

very nice


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

I like this thread  Here a pic of Candelaria (old downtown) and it´s historical roofs.


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

I took them from the colombian forum.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wow! Amaznig pics! I like the first and the last one a lot.


----------



## bookfly (Sep 20, 2008)

the night is beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

carloso78 said:


>


Awesome pic! Bogota is very nice in this pic :cheers:


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

*Bogota Urban Mixture*

BOGOTA URBAN MIXTURE



Aetokremnos said:


> Bogota crisol urbano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, it is a beautiful city. :cheers:
But why do you called it "SouthAmerican Athens"? I don't get it.


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

^^In theory, when Alexander Humboldt came to Bogota in 1800 Express that unlike the other cities in LA, Bogota had a strong cultural development, libraries, observatories, investigation centers, and a lot scientist, in resume a life of cultural and scientific very high, so compared to the athens pre-romanic.

however the comparison is not made by the Geographic or architecture similarity. 

TO ME... Bogota is the London of LA.  Bogota is so Bohemian city!


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Others


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Those last photos are just great! Thanks for posting them Aetokremnos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed. Very nice pics kay:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

holy cow! those are spectacular pics of Bogota! i love it


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

London of LA? :lol::lol::lol:
Naaaah Bogotá is unique man! :cheers:
I love it.


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Aecio said:


> London of LA? :lol::lol::lol:
> Naaaah Bogotá is unique man! :cheers:
> I love it.


Truth :tongue4:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aecio said:


> London of LA?


The answer is Bogota  :lol:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Wow! Those pics were incredible! Amazing shots! Bogota is truly a dynamic city! And I have to agree, it looks really Bohemian. :lol:

Justa quick question, whats the deal with the London section of Bogota? Like why is the architecture like that on purpose? Is there a reason why its like that and called london?


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

...


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

*Some others, taken from the colombian forum.*















































*Downtown City*


















*From Monserrate*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics feleru


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

thank*z Feleru! nıce pıcs! :banana:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogota is just breathtaking.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

The views of Monserrate are the best!!!!!
One of the great cities in Latin America. I like it.


----------



## gusthavo90 (Sep 19, 2008)

THAT COOL

PETROBRAS IN COLOMBIA ???


QUE LEGAL.
(NICE)
NAO SABIA QUE TEM PETROBRAS IN COLOMBIA


----------



## Colombian_Rolo (Aug 31, 2006)

Las fotos de la sabana, parece Europa.

Muy buenas las fotos!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Some houses in Bogotas outskirts, photos by DonPacho:


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Alejo, que super fotos....gracias.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice ^^


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogota's New Intl Airport - El Dorado:


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

Its gonna be increrible , I cant wait men


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Bogota looks stunning! Love the downtown scenes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Bogota's New Intl Airport - El Dorado:


In project looks great! I 'll wait


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

The new airport is going to look fantastic! We are getting a direct flight from Charlotte, North Carolina, USA to Bogota, Colombia starting next year on US Airways. 

I spent two weeks in Medellin last December 2007. I am planning a trip to Bogota, Medellin and Cartagena for 2009. Although I am American I just love Colombia and the people there. I can't wait to get back. 

Great photos guys. Bogota is an amazing city! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Complete in 2025?


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

2012, its going to be already working,


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Smallville said:


> The new airport is going to look fantastic! We are getting a direct flight from Charlotte, North Carolina, USA to Bogota, Colombia starting next year on US Airways.
> 
> I spent two weeks in Medellin last December 2007. I am planning a trip to Bogota, Medellin and Cartagena for 2009. Although I am American I just love Colombia and the people there. I can't wait to get back.
> 
> Great photos guys. Bogota is an amazing city! :cheers:


Im glad you liked Colombia. Im sure youre gonna like Cartagena and Bogota too. Bogota is a huge metropolis and it has everything, Cartagena is the most beautifull city in Colombia and it has a very nice mixture of old architecture and tall skyscrapers zones, Cartagena is a "must go" in Colombia and South America. Medellin is more like the modern, quiet and liveable city. If you could, then you should go to San Andres Island wich is a total paradise in Colombia. It has a 7 color sea, soft sand beaches and been there is just amazing. Its like a virgin version of Cancun.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

feleru said:


> 2012, its going to be already working,


OK


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

beautiful city.btw, much better than athens


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More photos of the green Bogota Savannah, taken from flickr.


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

beautiful....


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> More photos of the green Bogota Savannah, taken from flickr.


Hey, this is my photo! XD


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

93th park


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

Pd: I can`t see the last photo you post 


I have never seen an aerial photo of 93th park , it´s awsome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

93th parks pics are very nice :cheers: i can't see the last one too


----------



## naer889 (Feb 13, 2008)

jaiminder02 said:


> ah y las fotos son literalmente "rateadas" del foro usaquen guia de proyectos
> saludos para el fotografo
> 
> negra suerte la que te toco jaja no mentiras que pena con tigo


Sí, what a shame. :lol: You may paste 'em here men.


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ;28093072 said:


>


Very nice


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More photos of our beautiful capital, taken from Latinscrapers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^beautiful pics :shocked: :drool:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Great pictures of a greatly under appreaciated city. Thanks for sharing, everyone.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics indeed :cheers: ^^


----------



## Lackd (Sep 1, 2007)

wowwwwwww!!! Bogotá is one fo the greatest cities I have visited!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next page: modern Bogota.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


>


Very nice pic


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next page!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Again, Im sorry


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks you all!

*
Parque de la 93:








































































Parque El Virrey:






















































Parque Simon Bolivar:































































Parque Nacional:





































Parque de la Independencia:

















































































Jardin Botanico:































































Parque de Los Novios:





































Otros:

















*


*Photos from flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful parks ^^


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

great pics alejoa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

"Parque Simon Bolivar" i think is the best park in the area...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

It is the biggest metropolitan park in the world, followed by the Central Park. Look:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simón_Bolívar_Park


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

In the next page I'll put photos of Usaquén which is a huge district that has both modern and historic neighborhoods.


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> It is the biggest metropolitan park in the world, followed by the Central Park. Look:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simón_Bolívar_Park


^^^^kay:kay:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful park


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^ 

Everyone, say Hi to Paris.......


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

OK then ^^ ^^ Hi Paris! :hi:


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Ejem... Ok
Hi Paris!!!
Pd: Beautiful Bogota!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi TopWatch! :cheers:


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> OK then ^^ ^^ Hi Paris! :hi:


Hi beautiful :banana:

Sabes hablar Español?????

Do you speak Spanish????


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

feleru said:


> Hi beautiful :banana:
> 
> Sabes hablar Español?????
> 
> Do you speak Spanish????


LOL Tell me something I DON'T know! :banana: But hey, I'm NOT just a pretty face u know, I have BIG personality too! And a girl can go a looooog way with such personality!  

Do I speak Spanish? NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

U a native of Bogota? :cheers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful parks....I love the whole greenery of the parks soooo relaxing


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Terrific thread! :cheers: Bogota is a beautiful city indeed...luv the old architecture next to the modern!


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^yes very chick city too 

"changing pages" :shifty:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice city and also amazing


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Bogotá Mix*, from flickr


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

uyyy alejo reviviste el thread , que bien :cheers:

buenos pics


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

YAY!! New photos!! Go Bogota!! :banana: 

Thx, alejoaoa :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogotá its my "favorit" city in Colombia
one pic:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephen_downes/206245098/


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

nice selection of photos...:applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed ^^

thanks i might post more in the future


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

What a great city!

Beautiful!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Bogotá its my "favorit" city in Colombia
> one pic:
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely picture and a very nice city


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic photo, Christos :cheers1: Wonderful view of this beautiful city...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I didn't like that view. Sorry hno:


Thanks anyway!


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed ^^
> 
> thanks i might post more in the future


This pic will change a lot in 2 years .

Is in construction a 100m tower, 3 new projects and, and a new line of TransMilenio wit ha urban renewal plan. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aireos said:


> This pic will change a lot in 2 years .
> 
> Is in construction a 100m tower, 3 new projects and, and a new line of TransMilenio wit ha urban renewal plan. :cheers2:


That sounds really good


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Eso! Gracias hermano. Lo logramos! kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help (spam ) feleru. Now the photos I mentioned before. By naer, from the Colombian Forum.


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

you post just a few , I thought you were going to post them all

wonderful photos anyway

PD: no problem


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I posted the ones that I liked the most 

Some more photos, from flickr.























































I heart Bogotá, do you?


----------



## feleru (Apr 1, 2008)

I do :yes:


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

BOGOTA I LOVE YOU! :lovethem:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


>


Those old buildings in Bogota center are truly awesome :cheers: thanks @alejoaoa kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Some more, from flickr:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn I love Bogota...I should visit soon :yes:


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Great update! ^^I'll be going to Bogotá in just over 2 months, can't wait :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


That building like i said a long time ago, its very nice, truly piece of art kay:


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

BOGOTA


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Impresionantes fotos Aeto, pero sería mejor que las pusieras por tandas, porque así tan pesadas la gente no ve el post. En dos o tres tandas queda más que perfecta esa entrega que por cierto está buenísima kay:


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

OK


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Por cierto

Bogota noth.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogota leaves me speechless :drool:


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

Que maravilla.


----------



## afac90 (Jun 21, 2008)

WOOWW...greats pics.....hey someone should take pictures .....of Virgilio Barco Library... its awsome....


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

PICS BOGOTA


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

The mountains of Bogota remind me of Tehran.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*SANTA FÉ DE BOGOTÁ *, from flickr and SSC Colombia


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nothing?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Salle Institute, from google.


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a magnificent building! ^^


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*USAQUÉN*, by naer.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The old buildings of Bogota are just awesome :cheers:



>


Please remind me, what is that building?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Im not really sure. Can some bogatanian forumer tell us what is that building?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More! From SSC Colombia and flickr!


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

Magnificent thread, ¡chèvere!

Some North American cities should take notice of the South American Athens, it leaves many of them lacking by comparison. Bogotá is truly one of the most beautifully endowed cities in the world, you can see that cityscaping becomes a work of art here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Magnificent awesome updates


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr, just two


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Just one, from flickr.


*SaludSura Bogotá*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


>


This building is really very nice, the style of those buildings is indeed amazing


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> This building is really very nice, the style of those buildings is indeed amazing


Yes! And the best is that Bogotá has plenty of those buildings. Hundreds !


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr.




































































































BTW, if anyone has been watching Mental, is was taped in Bogotá


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

one of the best cities in South America


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Great Pics dudes......I ve been in Bogota and it is a beautiful city......
Love the landscapes and the green shades......pretty cold sometimes, but that was just another excuse to drink a tasty cup of "tinto" )...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Courtesy of feleru!




































































































Downtown Bogotá


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Yes! And the best is that Bogotá has plenty of those buildings. Hundreds !


That type of buildings, i remember from one of your threads, its british (the type)?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

For a city that is calling itself "Athens of the Americas" (and of course, this nick is tied to the 5th Century B.C. Athens), stupid decisions are taking over there...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> For a city that is calling itself "Athens of the Americas" (and of course, this nick is tied to the 5th Century B.C. Athens), stupid decisions are taking over there...



care to explain what do you mean by stupid decisions?


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Absofuckinglutelly amaizing pics! :drool:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

D.D. said:


> care to explain what do you mean by stupid decisions?


US-Colombia Militar Agreement. That's the stupid decision wich is making all but one (Peru) Colombia's neighbors very nervous dude.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

your argument is futile, and if anything the agreement is for the best in Colombia, the rest of the countries should mind their own business.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

D.D. said:


> your argument is futile, and if anything the agreement is for the best in Colombia, the rest of the countries should mind their own business.


Tell this to Lula

"A presença americana na região, por mais bem substanciada que possa ser do ponto de vista da Colômbia, sempre causa preocupações, por se tratar de um país estrangeiro"
MARCELO BAUMBACH 
porta-voz do presidente Lula


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

what about the relations and military agreement and training of venezuela and russia? doesn't that bothers lula at all? since russia is a "foreign country".

I guess is just united states :lol: 

Lula is just being a bit paranoid, to tell you the truth the only individual(s) who are pissing their pants are Chavez and his puppets (correa, and evo)


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

D.D. said:


> what about the relations and military agreement and training of venezuela and russia? doesn't that bothers lula at all? since russia is a "foreign country".
> 
> I guess is just united states :lol:
> 
> Lula is just being a bit paranoid, to tell you the truth the only individual(s) who are pissing their pants are Chavez and his puppets (correa, and evo)


Well, I started and I will not post nothing related to this issue anymore, after all this is a photo thread of beautiful Colombian capital. More pictures please, street and traffic scenes would be great!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ :cheers2:

Bogotá downtown:









*Miami Brokers*


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

spectacular all the pics, Bogota its just Awsome , thank for showing the world how it brights alejo


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Aireos for that last pic! Downtown looks pretty good.



Feleru* said:


> spectacular all the pics, Bogota its just Awsome , thank for showing the world how it brights alejo


It's an honor for me to show my wonderful capital


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## danielacadauno (Aug 12, 2007)

Great job alejoaoa, this thread really makes justice with the beauty of the city. I'm glad to see all these beautiful pictures. Since I've been overseas I miss my city but this thread puts my soul there again...

Let's continue with the magic.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Me alegra que te hayan gustado daniel, Bogotá cada día se nos pone más linda, de eso no tengás dudas.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr 

Half Downtown Bogotá 









La Candelaria


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos! I never tire of these street level shots... so nice. 

Thx for posting :cheers:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Far more different than what the media shows... as usual. From mountains to beautiful architecture, it is a South American Gem!


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks, alejoaoa.. great pics.... you have spectacular photos...:banana:


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

bogota


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2009)

Andrés F. said:


> Thanks a lot Alejo for spending all that time searching and uploading these amazing pics from our capital city, and showing them right here so everyone can see that our city and our country are totally different from the way everyone thinks thanks to Hollywood and the news.
> 
> Bien por esa papá! :banana:


Aren't they all that way, I know this is not a political forum but, that is a good point Hollywood seems to project a stereotypical image of a country whenever it is depicted in a film (Russia cold and dark, Mexico desert and still in the late 1800's, Asia rice fields and at war etc etc.


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

more bogotá....


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I loved the 5th one. More from flickr


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

ohh.. thanks, alejo.. good pics.. I liked the third one.

Here More bogotá....These pics are not of mine.. thanks alejo and feleru.. 

Marriott Bogota


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Dragnet said:


> Aren't they all that way, I know this is not a political forum but, that is a good point Hollywood seems to project a stereotypical image of a country whenever it is depicted in a film (Russia cold and dark, Mexico desert and still in the late 1800's, Asia rice fields and at war etc etc.


I am American and I hate the way Hollywood depicts alot of places and people in the world. Colombia is nothing like they depict it to be. Hollywood makes some good movies sometimes but for the most part they suck. I consider Hollywood to be elitist thinking they know better than the rest of us but in reality they live in ther secluded Mansions and don't know anything about the real world. Colombia is awesome.!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for those new photos of Bogota


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

Smallville said:


> I am American and I hate the way Hollywood depicts alot of places and people in the world. Colombia is nothing like they depict it to be. Hollywood makes some good movies sometimes but for the most part they suck. I consider Hollywood to be elitist thinking they know better than the rest of us but in reality they live in ther secluded Mansions and don't know anything about the real world. Colombia is awesome.!


good point!


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Alejo que hermosas fotos.....ya estoy haciendo coleccion de fotos que posteas :lol:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*Seis Plegarias Al Cielo*




Una mía.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gracias fele por el cumplido. Igual las tuyas están impresionantes, sos un buenísimo fotógrafo.


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

Very good pictures in here, I really like Bogota!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


>


^^ Love this shot! Just gorgeous architecture. Bogotá is a beautiful city....

Thx for posting:cheers:


----------



## Hecalex (Nov 10, 2008)

I took this picture a few months ago, I simply love the view from Monserrate Hill! I really enjoyed it!!! I hope you too, obviously when you come to Bogotá!!


----------



## maurocsf (Jan 30, 2007)

Bogotá is very beatiful, have many old constructions conserved.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ A very nice, amazing aerial photo of Bogota city


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Downtown Bogotá


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

How many u/c towers/buildings are now in Bogota? Very nice photos btw


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> How many u/c towers/buildings are now in Bogota? Very nice photos btw


I'm not completely sure  I know that there are just two or three towers over 100m being built, but I think there is a vision of two 50fl towers and there are also like 5 over 120m and one over 300m. But any of those are approved yet.

Buildings over 5 floors...there must ve thousands! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> I'm not completely sure  I know that there are just two or three towers over 100m being built, but I think there is a vision of two 50fl towers and there are also like 5 over 120m and one over 300m. But any of those are approved yet.
> 
> *Buildings over 5 floors...there must ve thousands!* :nuts: :lol:


but all these buildings are pretty good and beautiful, they have beautiful designs and very modern.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those towers look really nice. It's always nice to see the new modern buildings rising next to the old style of architecture.


----------



## backoff123 (Aug 23, 2009)

bogota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Courtesy of Aetokremnos


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

beautiful pics, alejo. Bogota is pretty good. I like its streets, old and new buildings, luxury shopping malls, the big shops, its elegant neighborhoods, its cold climate...Also, Bogotá has many districts and it is not centralized. There are excellent services, buildings, malls, projects.. around all the city: in the west (salitre), the financial old center, the big north (usaquen, chicó, cabrera, 72, 93), the nortwest (suba, around plaza imperial, titan plaza, niza, san rafael) and the distant nort, where it is developping north point.

great pics, thanks.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

davizi said:


> beautiful pics, alejo. Bogota is pretty good. I like its streets, old and new buildings, luxury shopping malls, the big shops, its elegant neighborhoods, its cold climate...Also, Bogotá has many districts and it is not centralized. There are excellent services, buildings, malls, projects.. around all the city: in the west (salitre), the financial old center, the big north (usaquen, chicó, cabrera, 72, 93), the nortwest (suba, around plaza imperial, titan plaza, niza, san rafael) and the distant nort, where it is developping north point.
> 
> great pics, thanks.


:yes:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing, from the architecture in some of those photos, it looks like you could be walking down the street in some parts of the U.K.


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Amazing, from the architecture in some of those photos, it looks like you could be walking down the street in some parts of the U.K.


_Merci beaucoup_ Parisian Girl . You're welcome here whenever you want


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Andrés F. said:


> _Merci beaucoup_ Parisian Girl . You're welcome here whenever you want


Merci, c'est tres gentil de votre part.  I'll bear that in mind Andrés F! :banana:


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> I'm not completely sure  I know that there are just two or three towers over 100m being built, but I think there is a vision of two 50fl towers and there are also like 5 over 120m and one over 300m. But any of those are approved yet.
> 
> Buildings over 5 floors...there must ve thousands! :nuts: :lol:


Talking about office buildings over 100 meters, there are only one U/C, with 135 meters. About residential over 100 meters, there are app. 10 or 15 buildings U/C.

About office projects (without taking into account the height, or less than 100 meters), there are approximately 80 U/C, and for residential projects, there are more than *800* app. according with Colombian Infrastructure Camera (Camacol).



christos-greece said:


> How many u/c towers/buildings are now in Bogota? Very nice photos btw


In *this thread* you can see the most representative projects and constructions updates in Bogotá (There are renders from the new airport U/C, passing through several residential and office projects and urban renewal projects).

Some pics by me 





















In this zone will be built the Bicentennial Park, the avenue will remain as an underpass, with a line of _TransMilenio_:








Thanks to Naer:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the thread @Aireos, btw very nice pics kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Loved some of those pics; those brick buildings look great! Thanks Aireos


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*Bogotá*


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ You forgot this one  :


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*La bella Bogotá*



Aireos said:


> ^^ You forgot this one  :


 Si, esque cuando las pasé para acá, Hermano2 no habia editado su post, Gracias por traerla, es Bellismia :yes:

Unas fotos Mias 













































































































​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice pics!

Fele, me encantaron en las que sale asomado el Parque Central Bavaria! :happy: Y en la que opuso Aireos se ve espectacualr el contraste entren bosque, y centro en parque de concreto y ladrillo!


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

excelentes fotos.. esta en particular me fascinó...gracias, feleru, por tus aportes.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Let's reach next page. I need your help, please


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Let´s go...


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Gracias a los dos  

Next...........


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Mi granito de arena


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gracias!

From flickr!

































































​


----------



## danielacadauno (Aug 12, 2007)

Loved those pictures


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


>


I like a lot these houses. :drool:

Some pics by me: 

*Seguros Tequendama and a Café in his hall next to Carrera 7ma:*










This zone will change a lot in next years, with new public space and new office buildings thanks to 1st Metro line in Bogotá and a new TransMilenio line:








This zone also:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Not only the houses, even and the buildings in Bogota city, downtown are also very nice, like that building below:


>


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Sorry, this two were missing! From flickr and Harryx5


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

what happened with Feleru´s photos???hno:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

davizi said:


> what happened with Feleru´s photos???hno:


hno: No se que casa con mi Photobucket, alguien me dice .?


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Feleru* said:


> hno: No se que casa con mi Photobucket, alguien me dice .?


Yo tampoco, pero ojalá se arregle porque tu colección de fotos es espléndida.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I really like that glass tower. From this angle it looks really slim, but the design is still very good indeed. Great photos guys! :cheers:


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

petrobras tower is wonderful¡¡¡¡ I repeat: Bogotá is so descentralized¡¡¡¡¡.. there are so many good neighborhoods around all the city¡¡¡ salitre, the old and inversor old financial centre, the big north (usaquen, north point, 72, 100, 82, around 90), where is petrobras... I like it so much¡¡¡¡


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

davizi said:


> what happened with Feleru´s photos???hno:


"Bandwidth exceeded" its temporary; his photos will be visible soon  trust me, i know


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

*San Rafael's Reseivor* (behind "Oriental Hills" in Bogota, traveling to La Calera)


----------



## danielacadauno (Aug 12, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

danielacadauno said:


> :drool:


+1

:drool:


----------



## caneo (Sep 1, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> +1
> 
> :drool:


hermosa panorámica, gracias alejoa por esas fotos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aireos said:


> *San Rafael's Reseivor* (behind "Oriental Hills" in Bogota, traveling to La Calera)


This photo its indeed awesome :drool:


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ +1 

Amazing!!!!

:drool:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And now, that photo is really awesome:


>


:drool:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Agree!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice city, I love the mountains in the background.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The photos will be visible soon; of course that "bandwidth exceeded" is annoying yes...


----------



## caneo (Sep 1, 2009)

muuy buenas fotos gracias por compartirlas


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

More from bogota. (Flickr)

UNAS MÁS DE BOGOTA..


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Bogota.

TORRES DEL PARQUE


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

The first pics are amazing davizi! Thanks for posting them kay:

I'll upload more soon


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr!























































It seems to be that this street is getting fixed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TORRES DEL PARQUE building looks really nice, i like the design of that building


davizi said:


>


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

wowow.. thanks¡¡ wonderful pics, alejo¡¡ I love new bogota corporate center.


----------



## danielacadauno (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, loved the picture of the Torre Avianca's facade. The thing I most liked, it's the way this thread has been updated by people from outside Bogotá  Beautiful pictures alejoaoa and davizi :cheers:


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Downtown Bogota.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ I haven't seen the downtown like in this pic!

Thanks to Davizi and Alejo to show Bogotá to the world!!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Amazing pic. They shoud repair the streets though.

It's our pleasure, really.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I think this thread is too old now, and while the last pages have good pics, the first ones...well, not so much. I'm gonna start making a new one and in the first post I'm gonna put the best pics shown in this thread, and then I'm gonna keep posting pics as i normally do.The thread should be done in a couple of days, I'll let you guys know


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Great Idea...

I recomend you to include an index and try to post a theme per week, to make the thread more interesting!

Saludos!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

davizi said:


> Downtown Bogota.


Really great photo of Bogota


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

TopWatch said:


> ^^ Great Idea...
> 
> I recomend you to include an index and try to post a theme per week, to make the thread more interesting!
> 
> Saludos!!!


That'd be nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> I think this thread is too old now, and while the last pages have good pics, the first ones...well, not so much. I'm gonna start making a new one and in the first post I'm gonna put the best pics shown in this thread, and then I'm gonna keep posting pics as i normally do.The thread should be done in a couple of days, I'll let you guys know


I will wait for that new thread too


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

I like the idea.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

CORTESÍA HARRY, PETER LIEVANO (FLICKR)

four more pics from bogota. I dont know if they were already....

BOGOTA


----------



## caneo (Sep 1, 2009)

heyy muy buenas pics...gracias por compartirlas
saludos!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos, davizi thanks for those


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

BOGOTA...

Alejo, qué pasó con el tu propuesta de thread nuevo??


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Estoy esperando que se me arregle una cuenta de photobucket porque ahí tengo de las mejores fotos, con las que voy a empezar el nuevo thread. Pere creo que en 15 días estaría listo.

Amzing pic! Love the houses, the brick buildings, and those green giant mountains :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo especially its really awesome


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bogota looks do beautiful in the last photo. :banana:


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

I dont know if theses pics were already¡¡¡¡
(?)

BOGOTA


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Por aquí pongo otras pics tomadas del foro colombiano.

CANCHA DE POLO DEL COUNTRY CLUB









POR SANTA ANA









POR LA CALLE 100 (?)









USAQUEN









Jee.. simpático contraste...


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

The view of the Usaquen CBD from the town square is just great, one of my favourite views of the city.


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks, nico... my friend. jeje



Nico92 said:


> *Capítulo 3 | C.F. Calle 72*
> *Tanda 2.*
> 
> Posteo las últimas fotos de la 72 y hasta dentro de 1 semana subo mas, esta vez del centro comercial Plaza Imperial y su respectivo alumbrado navideño.
> ...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Davizi, ya estamos estrenando de thread, aunque en esta primera página te agradecería que no pusieras fotos porque ya está demasiado llena.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1021275&highlight=


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> Davizi, ya estamos estrenando de thread, aunque en esta primera página te agradecería que no pusieras fotos porque ya está demasiado llena.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1021275&highlight=


ok.. right¡¡¡:happy:


----------



## Berns (Jun 21, 2007)

Bogota looks Awesome!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, very nice photos of Bogota... thanks guys


----------



## jfn94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just amazing photos


----------



## jfn94 (Aug 30, 2012)

awesome


----------



## brendapi (May 12, 2014)

Alejoaoa:: in your post from the August 25th, 2009, 04:02 AM
the second building that is observed is not in Bogota. It is Chia Cundinamarca, near Bogota. is the marroquin Castle.


----------



## brendapi (May 12, 2014)

Many people view the sites of Chia as belonging to Bogota.


----------

